# mossberg tactical turkey



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

was thinking of getting the mossberg 835 ulti-mag tactical turkey this year for turkey season.
does anyone have one of these and how do you like it.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

have you ever fired that stock on a shotgun............... on a 3.5 its even worse have at it


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

They make a tactical Turkey gun ? LOL 
Just when I thought I'd heard it all............


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

http://www.mossberg.com/products/default.asp?id=19&section=products
is this the one?

My son and I both have 835's- just the standard camo turkey models. Mine is about 10 years old, We purchaced my sons last year. The newer ones seem more solid. Not as much forearm rattle. They both shoot fine. The porting on the newer ones realy seem to cut down on recoil and muzzle jump.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I wouldn't want that butt stock around my face. What is the jagged crap on the bottom of the butt stock supposed to be for? To catch on your clothes! If it had a thumb hole stock that would make it a decent gun. 

I don't see where a pistol grip would be comfortable. I guess you might get used to it. It seems that holding the gun with that angle on your wrist would only make the recoil transfered to your wrist that much worse.

As far as ported barrels go I don't want to be around anyone shooting with one. I had to break up an argument one time between two brothers in the duck marsh. The one thought his bro had shot to close to his head because of the blast from the porting. Actually the shot was plenty safe.

I have shot an 835 for almost 15 years. This one is my second. I bought a used one for almost the same price as a new one to keep away from having a ported barrel.


----------



## Bassmaster II (Feb 12, 2007)

I have the 835 Uti-Mag and love it. I don't think I would get it in the tactical version. You'd probly end up hurting your hand when the 3.5" recoil starts rocking you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

They have one at the Gander Mountain in GR. Looks kind of neat but recoil would kill you with that stock. It serves no purpose that I can tell except that the LOP is adjustable.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

On the nwtf forum a couple of guys had them and put scopes on them. They posted pictures of themselves after shooting, both had a bunch of stitches and the ugliest black eyes you have ever seen. The stock collapsed on these guys and traveled the full four inches of adjustment putting their eyes into the scope. Please be careful, get the thumbhole.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

multibeard said:


> I wouldn't want that butt stock around my face. What is the jagged crap on the bottom of the butt stock supposed to be for?


It's looks to me like an M-4 type telescoping stock. The "jagged crap" is the lever that unlocks the stock so it can be moved. I dunno why you'd want that on a turkey shotgun, though.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I have the 835 ulta mag and man with #4s Premium Turkey loads, at 2 1/4 ounces of lead.................WOW!! That is one bad round!!


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> On the nwtf forum a couple of guys had them and put scopes on them. They posted pictures of themselves after shooting, both had a bunch of stitches and the ugliest black eyes you have ever seen. The stock collapsed on these guys and traveled the full four inches of adjustment putting their eyes into the scope. Please be careful, get the thumbhole.



Kind of a tossup which end you would rather be on. :lol: 

I do like the thumbhole stock, looks sweet.


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

Get a Remington. They have thumbhole stocks availabe in 11-87 and 870. I recommend the 870. They also have a tactical version available as well if that's what your after. REMINGTON


----------



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

i went w/ the 835 thumbhole.i think im really going to like this gun.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Too add to what deputy said, a couple a weeks ago a few fellas on another forum posted pics of the results. Both of them had the stock collapse the whole 4 inches of adjustment slamming their face into the scope. They both looked like they stepped in the ring with Tyson for a couple of rounds, stitches and black eyes.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

If it is a mossberg you can have it good luck when it breaks i recommend Reminton or maybe Benelli Good luck Brah:help: 

Ganzer


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> If it is a mossberg you can have it good luck when it breaks i recommend Reminton or maybe Benelli Good luck Brah:help:
> 
> Ganzer


HUMMM I have been shooting my 835 since the early 90's and narry a problem. If it ain't broke it don't need fixing.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> If it is a mossberg you can have it good luck when it breaks i recommend Reminton or maybe Benelli Good luck Brah:help:
> 
> Ganzer



I've never had any problems with my Mossberg. Hell, A new mossberg costs more than an 870.


----------

